# Questions regarding 2018 A3 Premium



## ekantnemo (2 mo ago)

Hello all
I'm looking to purchase an Audi A3 2018 Premium, I saw it has better gas mileage than my Volvo C30, which gets roughly 18-20 mpg via 91 octane combined in the city/suburb areas where I drive, compared to the Audis 27 combined mpg.
I was wondering if anyone has any experience or advice in regards for looking for one, and what I should look for / expect from it. Or if they are worth buying in terms of comfort and practicality


----------

